# 2 Fragen über sam Brotkasten



## Lifelab (25. August 2011)

Moin alles zusammen, ich fange einfach mal an wenn es ok ist?

Und zwar ist meine erste Frage wie ich den Sender Name dauerhaft mit senden kann also so  das beim Zuhörer der Interpret – Titel, Sender Name und ein kleinen Text den steht, wie ich das einstellen kann?

Meine 2te frage ist ob die Bilder mit gesendet werden und dann beim Hörer auch angeteigt werden wen er jetzt keine Visualisierung drinnen hat und ob und wie ich das ändern kann?
Hoffe das ich das jetzt so richtig war die Fragen Stellung und so. 

Gruß Lifelab


----------



## Lifelab (27. August 2011)

hat den keiner eine Idee oder so zumindest wie ich das mit den Sender Namen machen kann?

oder habe ich die Fragen nicht gut genug formuliert?


----------

